# Paph Jade Dragon



## paphreek (Sep 20, 2009)

Just opened


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2009)

That's nice Ross. I can't do a thing with this cross, never grows and definitely never blooms


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

i wanted one of these too!


----------



## noel (Sep 21, 2009)

so nice....
i wish i can grow them in singapore...
i actually can grow them back home in indonesia,but the paperwork....


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2009)

Really nice. Great shape. Certainly better than the one at our recent show.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 21, 2009)

very interesting outcome for this malipo-fairrie cross!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice example of Jade Dragon.

e-spice


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> That's nice Ross. I can't do a thing with this cross, never grows and definitely never blooms



How right you are Rick, had 2, flowered one, it died. 2nd plant surviving but thats it.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> How right you are Rick, had 2, flowered one, it died. 2nd plant surviving but thats it.



Hopefully this one will be more vigorous. I've only had it a short time, 3 months. The dosal is a little cockeyed and I hope to rebloom it to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2009)

Ross, I hope all goes well. Parvi's and Parvi crosses are not high on my growing list as far as success goes. Standard complex hybrids are the best for me and to a degree, the Maudiae types.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it fragrant?


----------



## jblanford (Sep 21, 2009)

Thay looks great Ross, as your blooms always do, thanks...... Jim.


----------



## rdhed (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so glad to see others have problems with their's also. I have one that I purchased April of 08 and have had very little growth. I think the leaf that was emerging at that time has finished and I now have a second just peeking out. It has been repotted once in that time. I need to do it again but hate to disturb it since I lost 2 bottom leaves after the last repotting. I'm not sure if I need to increase the light or just leave it since it is showing some sign of being alive.oke: Not one of my favorite plants although I do like the look of the bloom.

--Allen--


----------



## Hera (Sep 21, 2009)

One of the nicer examples of this cross that I've seen.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2009)

one of my all time favorite hybrids! haven't bloomed any of the ones i have yet, though....
any tips?


----------



## paphreek (Sep 21, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> one of my all time favorite hybrids! haven't bloomed any of the ones i have yet, though....
> any tips?



Yeah! Buy one in bud! :evil: This one appeared to be in low bud when 
I bought it three months ago.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice for a first bloom. I'll bet it improves next time.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Two fo my favorite species, so one of my favorite primaries, and I really like this one. Both malipo and fairrie tend to have such distinctive influence on hybrids it is interesting to see them go head to head. One just arrived in the mail today, in bud, so I can enjoy my own soon. It must be the season.


----------



## callosum (Sep 22, 2009)

*colored staminode*

nice formed and stem:rollhappy:


----------



## toddybear (Sep 23, 2009)

Funky!


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a beautiful cross. I must get one sometime. Yours is inspiring me!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 24, 2009)

Really unusual shape...I think I like it!


----------

